# spyware protection for mac



## begud4me (Jan 6, 2004)

is ther a version of adaware for macintosh


----------



## sudo (May 12, 2005)

No there isn't. Adaware is only for 98/ME/2000/XP/2003.
It say's so on their website.
http://www.lavasoftusa.com/support/download/


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Lavasoft's adaware of course is only for Windows machines.

Recall that Apple has one very good firewall built-in to its system... :up:

As to similar products... well, couple things:

1. Be very very careful when installing 3rd party software, as some of these so-called helping optimizers/utilities are actually spyware in disguise!   Before you download and/or installing any such application, best to make sure you have checked it for malware... sad, isn't it? 

2. Apple's, esp. if NOT running any MS-based products, are much more secure than the vast majority of Windows machines. However, in a general manner, to help protect your privacy on an Apple, esp. if shared w/ others, remove all of the cookies, clear the browser history, clear your downloads, and empty the cache on a regular scheduled basis.

3. See the other thread(s) within this Apple section regarding malware, spyware, etc. for other thougths/opinions. 

Lastly, check out http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2004/02/20/security.html which while somewhat dated now, is still interesting... 

Last lasty, recalled that there is/was some issues w/ certain versions of Virex on certain versions of OS... might look/search for that too..


----------



## begud4me (Jan 6, 2004)

thanks for the info


----------

